# كلام الناس ( للمناقشة )



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام المسيح معاكم يااحلى اخوات
النهاردة حصل معايا موقف فجاءت فى دماغى فكرة موضوع ( كلام الناس )
نبدا بالموقف اللى حصل 
اللى حصل ياجماعة انى كنت قاعدة مع اصحابى فى النادى وقاعدين نهزر ونلعب ونضحك ومبسوطين وشوية وجاءت بنت تقعد فى الطربيزة اللى جنبنا مع ولد ( مز) بحب اقول التفاصيل :smile02
المهم البنت قاعدت من هنا ولقيت البنات اصحابى نازلين همس وغمازات 
فى اية ياعيال ؟
مافيش يالارا
ياعيال فى اية ؟
اصل البنت دى كل يوم مع ولد شكل
ياراجل ؟
طيب وانتوا مالكم ؟
يعنى اية واحنا مالنا ؟!
اة وانتوا مالكم هو انتوا اللى هتحسبوها مثلا وبعدين دى سمعة بنت ماهو ممكن يكون خطيبها
خطيبها اية ؟! بنقولك كل يوم مع حد شكل :smil8:
برضه انتوا مالكم ماكل واحدة فيكم تخليها فى نفسها وكل واحد يبص على اللى بيعمله 

( دا الحوار بتاعى وبتاع اصحابى )
********************************
سؤالى بقى :
لية مابقناش ورانا غير الكلام ع الناس ونتكلم على دة ودة وكل واحد فاكر نفسه الملاك اللى قاعد
ودى بتعمل وبتعمل
ودا بيسوى وبينيل
انتوا مالكم ؟
هو انت اللى هتحسابها او هتحاسبه ؟!
اموت واعرف هى الناس ماتعرفش تقعد ساعة ع بعضها غير لما تجيب فى سير الناس
طيب ماتبص على نفسك انت هتلاقى نفسك زبالة من جواه وانت عارف انك زبالة
بس انت اللى ماكنتش واخد بالك :t33:
​


----------



## zama (28 نوفمبر 2013)

> لية مابقناش ورانا غير الكلام ع الناس ونتكلم على دة ودة وكل واحد فاكر نفسه الملاك اللى قاعد
> ودى بتعمل وبتعمل
> ودا بيسوى وبينيل
> انتوا مالكم ؟
> هو انت اللى هتحسابها او هتحاسبه ؟!



عايز الجد المختصر : النميمة و أي فعل ردئ نتيجة فراغ ،لأنه مافي قراءة أو شغل أو أمكانيات ، فلازم تشغل بالك بحاجة و هي الرغي اللي ع الفاضي بالبلدي ..

أنا بحب البنات جداً _ في الخير _ لكن بدون نميمة ، ودا مش لاقيه ..

أنا أكيد مش حلو ، بسعي للتغيير ..

سلام ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

zama قال:


> عايز الجد المختصر : النميمة و أي فعل ردئ نتيجة فراغ ،لأنه مافي قراءة أو شغل أو أمكانيات ، فلازم تشغل بالك بحاجة و هي الرغي اللي ع الفاضي بالبلدي ..
> 
> أنا بحب البنات جداً _ في الخير _ لكن بدون نميمة ، ودا مش لاقيه ..
> 
> ...



النميمة اسلوب حياة :new6::new6:
صدقنى فى ناس كدة ماتعرفش تقعد غير لما تنم ع الناس وتيجى تكلمها تقوالك اصلى خايف عليها او عليه 


ببقى نفسى اقوالهم







:new6:
​


----------



## روزا فكري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

كلام صح يالارا ميه في الميه
بس للاسف مش هانقدر نغير طبيعة البني ادمين​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> كلام صح يالارا ميه في الميه
> بس للاسف مش هانقدر نغير طبيعة البني ادمين​



بصى ياروزا انا مش هقدر اقوالك ان كل الناس كدة
بس اقدر اقوالك معظم الناس كدة 
تموت فى النم زى عينها
طيب انت مالك بيا او بيه ؟
تعبينك فى اية ؟
شيلنى فوق دماغك  لية ؟:dntknw:
​


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2013)

امشى عدل يحتار عدوك فيك

الجملة دى هكتفى بيها لانه الكلام مبيجيش من فراغ لو الواحدة او الواحد مشى عدل الناس الفاضية مش هتلاقى كلام تتكلمه عليهم سورى يا لارا مقصدكيش طبعا انتى واصحابك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> امشى عدل يحتار عدوك فيك
> 
> الجملة دى هكتفى بيها لانه الكلام مبيجيش من فراغ لو الواحدة او الواحد مشى عدل الناس الفاضية مش هتلاقى كلام تتكلمه عليهم سورى يا لارا مقصدكيش طبعا انتى واصحابك




لا تقصدينا وانا هلم عليكى العيال ويضربوكى فى الخلاط ضربا مبرحا :new6:
يانيفو الحكاية انت ماشى عدل و لالالا 
الحكاية انا بقول انت مال اهلك بتتكلم عليه لية ؟ :smil8:
​


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2013)

ليه  ؟؟؟ممكن يكون من باب الوعظ بيضربو مثلا المثل بيها زى مثلا ام بتقول لبنتها شوفى دى سلوكياتها مش كويسة شوفى ازاى الناس بتبعد عنها
ممكن تكون هى  تصرفاتها مستفزة فعلا بتخلى الناس مستغربينها واحنا كشعب معندناش ثقافة خليك فى حالك دى

وممكن يكون كلام فاضى ودا اللى عيب وميصحش عموما احنا عندنا الادانة والنميمة من ابشع الخطايا اللى الانسان بيقع فيها بدون اى جهد تلاقيه بيوقع فيها ودا مش صح ومحتاجة تدريب 
علشان الانسان يمسك لسانه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> ليه ممكن يكون من باب الوعظ بيضربو مثلا المثل بيها زى مثلا ام بتقول لبنتها شوفى دى سلوكياتها مش كويسة شوفى ازاى الناس بتبعد عنها
> 
> وممكن يكون كلام فاضى ودا اللى عيب وميصحش عموما احنا عندنا الادانة والنميمة من ابشع الخطايا اللى الانسان بيقع فيها بدوم اى جهد تلاقيه بيوقع فيها ودا مش صح ومحتاجة تدريب
> علشان الانسان يمسك لسانه



بمناسبة حكاية الام
انا امى عمرها ماقالتلى كدة 
تفتكرى لية ؟ :t9:
يبقى الام اللى فى المثل اللى قولتى عليه عاوزة حد يمسك لسانها ويقطعه طرنشات :new6:
( ماهو بصى بقى يانيفو يااقنعك يااطلقك )
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

هذا المجتمع لا يتقدم خطوه واحده،،
ليس لديه أفكار لتطبيقها علي المدي البعيد،،
الوقت مُهدر تماماً فى كل عمل لا يؤدي لنتيجه ايجابيه أجتماعيا ، ويؤدي لنتيجه سلبيه روحانياً 
حيث يعيش الشخص "النمام" طيلة وقته فى افكار وافكار متناقده وتعلق بذات الغير وتتبعها دون سبب وجيه،،
هؤلاء قوم أن لم يثرثروا يولولوا وإن لم يولولوا يثرثروا

"النمام" هو أكثر الأشخاص الذين يقولون "أنا أكره النميمه"
؛،؛​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> 
> "النمام" هو أكثر الأشخاص الذين يقولون "أنا أكره النميمه"
> ؛،؛​*



انا سبت الكلام اللى فوق كله

قصدك اية بقى من الجملة دى يااخ؟!:smil8:




​


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2013)

بصى يا حبيبتى يمكن ماما شايفة انها مهما قالت مش هتقبلى النصيحة 
ممكن كمان ودا اعتقاد بعيد عن الواقع على ما اظن يعنى هههههههههه انك ممتازة فى كل شىء ومش محتاجة تتنصحى 
اللى عايز يتقطع طرنشات دا طريقة تفكيرك لانه لو انا واثقة من حالى ومتاكدة انى صح سيبى اللى يتكلم يتكلم اللى عليا اعمله انى ادرب نفسى اثناء جلسة النميمة دى التزم الصمت ادندن باى ترنيمة او لحن  اهو تلهى نفسك متسمعيش ومتشاركيش معاهم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا سبت الكلام اللى فوق كله
> 
> قصدك اية بقى من الجملة دى يااخ؟!:smil8:
> 
> ...



*حد كلمك يا "بيبي" :11azy:​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> بصى يا حبيبتى يمكن ماما شايفة انها مهما قالت مش هتقبلى النصيحة
> ممكن كمان ودا اعتقاد بعيد عن الواقع على ما اظن يعنى هههههههههه انك ممتازة فى كل شىء ومش محتاجة تتنصحى
> اللى عاز يتقطع طرنشات دا طريقة تفكيرك لانه لو انا واقة من حالى ومتاكدة انى صح سيبى اللى يتكلم يتكلم اللى عليا اعمله انى ادرب نفسى اثناء جلسة النميمة دى التزم الصمت ادندن باى ترنيمة او لحن  اهو تلهى نفسك متسمعيش ومتشاركيش معاهم








لا هى مش بتنصحنى عشان بسيبها وبنزل علطول شوفتى بقى :t30:
انا عاوزة اتقطع طرنشات يانيفو ؟
بقى كدة ؟!
طيب
بصى بقى من وجهة نظرى انا بعمل صح او بعمل غلط يبقى ملكش انت دعوة بيا مش انت اللى هتصلح الكون
ولا هتكسب حاجة لما ترغى عليا شوية
وبعدين ماهو انا مش بشترك معاهم 
انا النهاردة قولتلهم وهما بينموا




اصلى بصراحة كنت مظبطة تركيزى ع المز ( اقول اللى ليا واللى عليا ):smile02
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *حد كلمك يا "بيبي" :11azy:​*








:smile02:smile02​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوعك حلو يا يويو

إستنى شوية و جيالك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> موضوعك حلو يا يويو
> 
> إستنى شوية و جيالك



مستنيكى ياحلوة
دى هتولع :new6:
​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (28 نوفمبر 2013)

المهم عايز اسألك سؤال البنت كانت حلوة ولا أى كلام ههههههههههههههه لابجد عايز اقولك الناس فاضية ولو قعدنا ركزنا مع كل واحد شوية هنتجنن بصى باختصار*كل واحد حر* بس على فكرة البت دى براشوط وبعدين انتى نسيتى مبدأى ((التغيير مفيد ولو للاسوأ)) وسلميلى عليها كتيررر هههههههههههههه يانمامة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*بصى هيا المشكلة فى العكس

يعنى إيه ؟؟

يعنى هل كلام الناس بيأثر على قراراتك و لا لأ ؟؟

يعنى هل إنتى بتعملى إعتبار لكلام الناس و لا لأ ؟

إذا كان بيأثر تبقى مشكللللللللللللللة​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> المهم عايز اسألك سؤال البنت كانت حلوة ولا أى كلام ههههههههههههههه لابجد عايز اقولك الناس فاضية ولو قعدنا ركزنا مع كل واحد شوية هنتجنن بصى باختصار*كل واحد حر* بس على فكرة البت دى براشوط وبعدين انتى نسيتى مبدأى ((التغيير مفيد ولو للاسوأ)) وسلميلى عليها كتيررر هههههههههههههه يانمامة






​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (28 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>


 احسن بردو انا بقول كدة بس خلى بالك انتى فقدتى واحد من اهم جمهورك:heat:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بصى هيا المشكلة فى العكس
> 
> يعنى إيه ؟؟
> 
> ...



بتسالينى انا يعنى ؟
انا عايزة اقوالك حاجة ياايرو يمكن الكل بيعاتبنى عنها حتى ابويا
انا مش بيهمنى كلام الناس 
وبسيبهم يخبطوا دماغهم فى الحيطة
انا ماشية بمبدا ( اللى مش عاجبه يشد فى حواجبه ) :smile02
​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (28 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بتسالينى انا يعنى ؟
> انا عايزة اقوالك حاجة ياايرو يمكن الكل بيعاتبنى عنها حتى ابويا
> انا مش بيهمنى كلام الناس
> وبسيبهم يخبطوا دماغهم فى الحيطة
> انا ماشيةمبد بمدا ( اللى مش عاجبه يشد فى حواجبه ) :smile02​


 حلو اووووووووووووووى المبدأ دة( اللى مش عاجبه يشد فى حواجبه )لاجامد باختصار كلام الناس لابيقدم ولايأخر بجدمش هزار


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> حلو اووووووووووووووى المبدأ دة( اللى مش عاجبه يشد فى حواجبه )لاجامد باختصار كلام الناس لابيقدم ولايأخر بجدمش هزار



دا مبدائى انا ( انا اللى مالفه ) :smile02
يخربيتشى ويخربيت مصطلحاتى:new6:
كلام الناس لابيقدم ولا بياخر لو الكلام على ولد
لكن البنت سمعة وبس ياجوجو
يعنى الكلام عليها بيقدم وبياخر 
دا رايى الشخصى 
​


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2013)

يا بنتى تقنعينى بايه؟؟
ماهو انا مقتنعة ان دا كلام فارغ لكن بنصحك انتى علشان متكونيش فى يوم الحد اللى بيتكلموا عليه وبقولك دربى نفسك متنميش على حد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> يا بنتى تقنعينى بايه؟؟
> ماهو انا مقتنعة ان دا كلام فارغ لكن بنصحك انتى علشان متكونيش فى يوم الحد اللى بيتكلموا عليه وبقولك دربى نفسك متنميش على حد



:smil8:
الطم ولا اجيب لطامة ^_^
انا مش بنم صدقينى انا سيبتهم هما يرغوا انا بس صعبت عليا البت
فهمتينى يانيفو حاسة باللى جوايا ؟! صح ؟!
​


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2013)

ميصعبش عليكى غالى ... ولو فهمتى اول كلامى قولت 

امشى عدل يحتار عدوك فيك .. وانتى عمالة تقولى معاها ولد  وبتحكيلنا على شكلها ومين معاها طيب ما انتى نميتى اهوه هههههههه غريبة والله


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2013)

ميصعبش عليكى غالى ... ولو فهمتى اول كلامى قولت 

امشى عدل يحتار عدوك فيك .. هى اصلا ادتهم الفرصة 
وانتى عمالة تقولى معاها ولد ولفظ مبحبش اقوله او اكتبه ...  وبتحكيلنا على شكله ومين معاها طيب ما انتى نميتى اهوه هههههههه غريبة والله


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

ايه المشكلة في النميمة !!!

دي حتي حاجة حلوة أوي :99:

فيها ايه لما الناس يقولوا عليا اني كل يوم ماشي مع بت شكل

طب ديه حاجة كويسة مش وحشة:smile01

ده انا بتفشخر بكدة:smile01

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> ميصعبش عليكى غالى ... ولو فهمتى اول كلامى قولت
> 
> امشى عدل يحتار عدوك فيك .. هى اصلا ادتهم الفرصة
> وانتى عمالة تقولى معاها ولد ولفظ مبحبش اقوله او اكتبه ...  وبتحكيلنا على شكله ومين معاها طيب ما انتى نميتى اهوه هههههههه غريبة والله



لو سمحتى انا بتكلم ع الواد وقولت انى مز
اغلطتش انا ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ايه المشكلة في النميمة !!!
> 
> دي حتي حاجة حلوة أوي :99:
> 
> ...



فعل فشخرة دا صح ؟! :smile01​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

تمااااااااام​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> تمااااااااام​



:t9::t9::t9:
طيب وانت من مواجهة نظرك الجبارة يااستاذ كيمو
اية رايك فى كلام الناس ؟!
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

طبعاً مش عجبني الكلام  علي الناس

نفسي اقول للي بيتكلمو علي الناس دول و علي عيوبهم

يعني حضرتك ملاك يا روح ( ****) و احنا وحشين

و حتي لو كان كدة.. انت اساساً مال (****) !!!!

النجوم ديه من عندي ^_^​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

طبعاً مش عجبني الكلام  علي الناس

نفسي اقول للي بيتكلمو علي الناس دول و علي عيوبهم

يعني حضرتك ملاك يا روح ( ****) و احنا وحشين

و حتي لو كان كدة.. انت اساساً مال (****) !!!!

النجوم ديه من عندي ^_^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> طبعاً مش عجبني الكلام  علي الناس
> 
> نفسي اقول للي بيتكلمو علي الناس دول و علي عيوبهم
> 
> ...





بدل ماتعمل نجوم اكتب وانت مال مصر ( يعنى وانت مال امك ) :new6::new6::new6:
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههه لأ عيب ههههههههه

نخليها و انت مال your mumy


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ههههههههه لأ عيب ههههههههه
> 
> نخليها و انت مال your mumy




تصدق فرقت 
بس بقى عشان خرجنا عن سياق الموضوع الدرامى :smile02:smile02
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*سؤالك حلو يابت يا لمضة 
بصى بقى الناس بتتكلم فى كل الحالات 
مش مهم انى اعمل حساب للناس 
المهم اللى هعمله يكون نابع من جوايا 
يعنى متصرفش قدام الناس كويس علشان ابان قدامهم انى البت المؤدبة 
وانا شغاله تليفونات مع نص شباب مصر ده مثل 
عاوزة اقولك كل واحد يعمل الى عاوزه 
كلام الناس مش هيفيد فى حاجة 
كتير بيعمل حساب للناس ومع ذلك بيتكلموا عليه 
اقولك حل حلووووو روحى انتحرى ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش معلش .. بوظلتك الموضوع الفزيييع ده

اتفضلي كمليه ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سؤالك حلو يابت يا لمضة
> بصى بقى الناس بتتكلم فى كل الحالات
> مش مهم انى اعمل حساب للناس
> المهم اللى هعمله يكون نابع من جوايا
> ...


وانا انتحر انا لية ؟!
انا محدش اتكلم عليا ياابلة نظيرة
دا احنا كنا بنتكلم ع الواد المز اللى كان مرزى معاها يخربيتشه ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> معلش معلش .. بوظلتك الموضوع الفزيييع ده
> 
> اتفضلي كمليه ..



اة هو فظيع تنكر ؟!!!!!:smile02
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> وانا انتحر انا لية ؟!
> انا محدش اتكلم عليا ياابلة نظيرة
> دا احنا كنا بنتكلم ع الواد المز اللى كان مرزى معاها يخربيتشه ^_^
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههه هو المز ده كان حلو يابت 
اصلها تفرق 30:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه هو المز ده كان حلو يابت
> اصلها تفرق 30:*​



بس هو ماكنش حلو اوى
هو كان ابيض بياض التلج دا عارفاه ؟!
وعينه ملونة بس معرفتش ادقق
والتيشرت اللى كانه لابسه يهبل يخربيتشه
دا غير عربيته 
الله يحرقه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بس هو ماكنش حلو اوى
> هو كان ابيض بياض التلج دا عارفاه ؟!
> وعينه ملونة بس معرفتش ادقق
> والتيشرت اللى كانه لابسه يهبل يخربيتشه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يقطعك يا بعيده كل ده ومدققتيش 
بس عاوزة اقولك حاجة بقى 
انتى عملتى زى اصحابك اهو ونمتى عليهم بس بطريقة تانية :t30::t30::t30:
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

علشان فاضيين معندهمش حاجة يعملوها غير انهم يجيبوا في سيرة النااااس 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> علشان فاضيين معندهمش حاجة يعملوها غير انهم يجيبوا في سيرة النااااس
> ​



يعنى انا فاضية ياثامح ؟!:smil8:
امشى ياثامح بره ياثامح ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*علي راي الحاج جورج
كلام الناس لا بيقدم ولا يأخر
سيبي الناس تتكلم واعملي اللي انتي عايزاه وبس
لانك مهما عملتي عمرك ما هترضي كل الناس 
وخلي مثال جحا والحمار دايما في ذهنك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *علي راي الحاج جورج
> كلام الناس لا بيقدم ولا يأخر
> سيبي الناس تتكلم واعملي اللي انتي عايزاه وبس
> لانك مهما عملتي عمرك ما هترضي كل الناس
> وخلي مثال جحا والحمار دايما في ذهنك​*



والنعمة انت برنس:w00t:
​


----------



## tamav maria (29 نوفمبر 2013)

للاسف دي مشكله من مشاكل مجتمعنا لا نهاية لها 
 والمشكلة في الانسان نفسه لو يحفظ لسانه
مش ممكن ها يكون في نميمه
شكرا لارا موضوع مميز
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

الناس مش هتبطل كلام دا بقى شئ عادى واساسى فى حياتنا 
لكن اهم حاجتين اولا كلام الناس ميأثرش فى حياتى او قراراتى المهمه 
وتانى حاجه انى اكون صورة ربنا على الارض انا بنت الملك 
فلازم اشرف الملك اللى انا على صورته علشان محدش
 يجدف على اسمه القدوس بسببى 
موضوع حلو كتير لارا ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*النميمة نوع من الأدانة 
والرب يسوع نهانا عن إدانة أحد .... لأن له وحده الدينونة
وفى نفس الوقت يجب ألا نكون عثرة لأحد
فالكتاب حذرنا وقال
الويل لمن تأتى منه العثرات​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> للاسف دي مشكله من مشاكل مجتمعنا لا نهاية لها
> والمشكلة في الانسان نفسه لو يحفظ لسانه
> مش ممكن ها يكون في نميمه
> شكرا لارا موضوع مميز
> ​



فعلا ياتماف المشكلة مشكلة مجمتع 
بس الى الاسف عمر الانسان ماهيقدر يمسك لسانه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الناس مش هتبطل كلام دا بقى شئ عادى واساسى فى حياتنا
> لكن اهم حاجتين اولا كلام الناس ميأثرش فى حياتى او قراراتى المهمه
> وتانى حاجه انى اكون صورة ربنا على الارض انا بنت الملك
> فلازم اشرف الملك اللى انا على صورته علشان محدش
> ...


شكرا لمرورك ياماريا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النميمة نوع من الأدانة
> والرب يسوع نهانا عن إدانة أحد .... لأن له وحده الدينونة
> وفى نفس الوقت يجب ألا نكون عثرة لأحد
> فالكتاب حذرنا وقال
> الويل لمن تأتى منه العثرات​*



فعلا يابابا كلامك صح مية فى المية
شكرا لمرور حضرتك ياباباتى
​


----------

